# Unified Finals Results!



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Meca's will be here: Events

IASCA is here: Saturday, October 19, 2013 Von Braun Center INAC [SQC | IQC | RTA-SPL | TC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Meca's will be here: Events
> 
> IASCA is here: Saturday, October 19, 2013 Von Braun Center INAC [SQC | IQC | RTA-SPL | TC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


Congratulations on cleaning house this weekend Kirk! Great job man!  Wished had more time in the Acura tho


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

so is mark eldridge the only one in his class?


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Congrats yourself there Chad. You have a great sounding Acura your self. 
Please don't tell anyone that I don't know how to operate a key.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQrules said:


> Congrats yourself there Chad. You have a great sounding Acura your self.
> Please don't tell anyone that I don't know how to operate a key.


You must be DH? Just a wild guess?  

Thanks, glad you liked it! Ive worked realy hard to get it where its at... That car was NOT easy to work on... lol


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

IASCA 3x TKE results

Saturday, October 19, 2013 Von Braun Center TKE [SQC | IQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

full usaci results http://www.soundoff.org/finales_results/finalsresults2013.pdf


----------



## TeamTCA (Nov 20, 2008)

Little more organized....

USACI WORLD FINALS 2013 RESULTS (Sound Quality)
Huntsville, AL - Oct 19-20

INTRO SQ+
1st-	Derrik Maestas 233.1

STREET Q+	
1st-	Andrew McCullough	222.8
2nd-	Taylor Gardner 213.3

MODIFIED Q
1st-	Bui Cuong 182
2nd-	Steven Head 168
3rd-	Juan Maldonado 160 
4th-	Gordon Narvarr 157

MODIFIED SQ
1st-	Stephen Lasher 315
2nd-	Juan Maldonado 305
3rd-	Robert Hilton 286
4th-	Ed Rice  283
5th-	Chad Romano 280

MODIFIED SQ+
1st-	Surina Rice 430.5
2nd-	Michael Wirths 382.3

SUPER MODIFIED Q
1st-	Erik Hansen 213 (Overall Sound= 19)
2nd-	Chris LaCombe	213 (Overall Sound= 18)
3rd-	Natan Budiono	207

SUPER MODIFIED SQ+
1st-	John Roberts 561.4 (151.4dB SPL)
2nd- Ben Vollmer 496.3 (139.3dB SPL)

XTREME SQ
1st-	Mark Eldridge 429
2nd-	Steven Head 292
3rd-	Kelly Huebert 258

XTREME SQ+
1st-	Brian Mitchell 545.6
2nd-	Kelly Huebert 415.6
3rd-	Michael Wirths 389.3


Q= Sound ONLY
Q+= Basic Sound + SPL COMBINED
SQ= Sound & Install COMBINED
SQ+= Sound, Install, & SPL COMBINED

Intro, Street Q+, Modified, Xtreme SQ+ Classes = 1 seat sound judging
SuperMod, Xtreme = 2 seat sound judging


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

enjoyed this weekend...thanks to those that posted results.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

MECA SQ scores are up


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mark was the only one who competed in 2 Seat Expert.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

papasin said:


> MECA SQ scores are up


Sound Quality League Results
Stock
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Jonathan Denton	TN 74.5
2	Kyle Ragsdale	TN 74.2
3	Peter Lutz	GA	Audition Audio/Arc Audio	72.8
Stock+
Street
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Rick Phillips	TX 80.1
2	Brian Mays	SC	Elite	78.8
3	Ian Loyd	MO	Linear Power	75.4
4	Randy Eddy	TN 75.3
5	Dean Elzey	TX 75.0
6	Mike Still	VA	Tintworx/MSE/JL Audio	74.7
7	Brian Lowrie	TN	Sound Team 6	74.5
8	Robert Hilton	GA	Audition Audio/Arc Audio	73.5
9	Geoff Schneider	OH	Clearly Louder/PHD	71.9
10	Jason Justi	MN	Sound Connection	63.4
Street+

Modified Street
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Grace Hedrick	SC	Elite	80.9
2	Michael Myers	TN	Sound Team 6	77.7
3	Bob Johann	IL 74.2
4	Josh Sharp	MO	Linear Ppwer	73.6
5	John Ridenour	MD 72.0
6	Kevin Keen	TN	PHD	71.4
7	Donovin Gleaton	OH	South Side	71.1
Modified
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	John Fisher	CA	Arc Audio	80.2
2	Chris Myers	TN	Sound Team 6	79.8
3	Will Hughes	SC	Elite	79.7
4	Jeff Kidwell	FL	Arc Audio	79.6
5	Matt Daly	SC	Elite	79.3
6	Larry Ng	CA	Audio Xperts	78.0
7	Herman Smith	MS	Linear Power	77.7
8	John Neal	MS	Linear Power	77.4
9	Grayson Strakele	TX 77.1
10	Ryan Bartlett	CA	Audio Xperts/Arc Audio	76.9
11	Michael Maddy	KY	Audio Specialists	76.5
12	Scott Paterson	GA	Audition Audio/Arc Audio	76.4
13	Randal Johnson	MS	Linear Power	76.3
14	Narvarr Gordon	TX	MSE/JL Audio	74.8
15	Harold Jones	VA 74.4
16	Dave Clews	PA	12-Volt Dave's	72.9
Modified+
Custom
Custom+
Modex
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Kirk Proffitt	AL	XS Power/Zapco	83.4
2	Cuong Bui	TX	Arc Audio	82.1
3	Allyson Miller	AL	Zapco	80.3
4	Shawn Thomas	SC	Elite	78.8
5	Julius Pyles	NC 78.7
6	Josh Kleckner	PA	Linear Power	77.2
Modex+
Extreme
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Steve Cook	AL	Audio X/Incriminator/OH Generator/XS Power/Zapco	86.9
2	Todd Luliak	OK	MSE/JL Audio	82.6
3	Steven Head	FL	Arc Audio	81.0
4	Chris LaCombe	IL	Arc Audio	79.5
5	John Pionke	TN	MSE/JL Audio	79.4
6	Erin Hardison	TN	MSE/JL Audio	79.3
7	Scott Welch	CA	Audio Xperts/Zapco	77.9
Master
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Ray Rayfield	MS	Linear Power	84.3
2	Mark Eldridge	OK	MSE/JL Audio	83.0
3	Brian Mitchell	CA	Arc Audio	79.0
4	Mike Allen	SD	PHD	71.3
5	John Marsh	GA	Audition Audio/Arc Audio	0.0

Install Results
Stock Install
Street Install
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Robert Hilton	GU	Audition Audio/Arc Audio	92.0
2	Donovin Gleaton	OH	South Side	70.0
Modified Install
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Kirk Proffitt	AL	XS Power/Zapco	98.0
2	Ryan Bartlett	CA	Audio Xperts/Arc Audio	97.8
3	Josh Kleckner	PA	Linear Power	92.3
4	Scott Paterson	GA	Audition Audio/Arc Audio	84.0
Custom Install
Modex Install
Master Install
Extreme Install
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Mark Eldridge	OK	MSE/JL Audio	98.5
2	Brian Mitchell	CA	Arc Audio	97.5

RTA FreqOut Results
RTA FreqOut
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Mark Eldridge	OK	MSE/JL Audio	37.0
2	Kirk Proffitt	AL	XS Power/Zapco	34.0
3	Brian Mitchell	CA	Arc Audio	33.0
4	Josh Kleckner	PA	Linear Power	3.0
5	Donovin Gleaton	OH	South Side	2.0
SQ2 Results
SQ2 Results
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Bob Johann	IL 147.0
SQ2+ Results
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Mark Eldridge	OK	MSE/JL Audio	157.5
2	Brian Mitchell	CA	Arc Audio	157.3
3	Maggie Head	FL	Arc Audio	144.5
4	Harold Jones	VA 142.8
5	Ron Baker	PA 137.8


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Man, some of the classes were CLOSE!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

54 competitors in MECA SQ!!!! Thats the most turnout for finals since Ive been competing if Im not mistaken. That is awesome!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah IASCA had a big turnout as well...like 70 something


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> Master
> Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
> 1	Ray Rayfield	MS	Linear Power	84.3
> 2	Mark Eldridge	OK	MSE/JL Audio	83.0
> 3	Brian Mitchell	CA	Arc Audio	79.0


Looks like there was a typo when it was first posted and now it's been corrected.

Master
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Mark Eldridge	OK	MSE/JL Audio	83.0
2	Brian Mitchell	CA	Arc Audio	79.0
3	Ray Rayfield	MS	Linear Power	76.5


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I was about to say. I wouldve thought it would be bigger news if Eldridge ever got beat. LOL


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> I was about to say. I wouldve thought it would be bigger news if Eldridge ever got beat. LOL


Eldridge vs. Scott Buwalda - SQ scoring only no install points.... 5 judges 

that would be a fun one...


----------

